# MicroENERGY fuel saver



## David S (Feb 14, 2015)

Hi all,

This week at the Canadian International auto show the Subject product was announced.  I reminds me of the many similar products I used to see in Popular Mechanics many moons ago.

I know there are some knowledgeable car / engine buffs here so would appreciate any comments.  Here are a couple of links.

http://www.microenergyfuelsaver.com/about-us

http://www.sarasotaportalnetwork.co...USA_2014_1-14-15_R1-1.ppt_Carrasco_ok_PDF.pdf

David


----------



## JimDawson (Feb 14, 2015)

Let's just say I'm skeptical at best.  I have played around with and built some of these devices and have not experienced the advertised result.  The best result I ever got was heating the fuel with a heat exchanger using the engine coolant on a carborated engine, not sure how that would work on a modern fuel injected engine.


----------



## foleda (Feb 14, 2015)

Pure 100% unadulterated snake oil.  I read until I got to the point where they claim 20%  performance improvement by attaching it to the outside of the fuel line with zip ties.


----------



## David S (Feb 14, 2015)

foleda said:


> Pure 100% unadulterated snake oil.  I read until I got to the point where they claim 20%  performance improvement by attaching it to the outside of the fuel line with zip ties.



That is absolutely my impression.  However I have a hard time in this day and age, announcing something like this at a prominent auto show.  It will cost the consumer somewhere around $800 to $1000.

This could have an interesting aftermath.

David


----------



## ScrapMetal (Feb 14, 2015)

David S said:


> That is absolutely my impression.  However I have a hard time in this day and age, announcing something like this at a prominent auto show.  It will cost the consumer somewhere around $800 to $1000.
> 
> This could have an interesting aftermath.
> 
> David



Announcing something at a "prominent auto show" doesn't ensure that a product works (this one won't!) it just shows how much chutzpah the marketers have.  I have seen hundreds, if not thousands, of different products come on the market over the last 50 years all claiming to do the same thing.  The only real affect they have on ones wallet is to make it a bit lighter.  A quote from P.T. Barnum comes to mind, "Witchcraft is one of the most baseless, absurd, disgusting and silly of all the humbugs."  This would certainly rate up there as "witchcraft".

JMHO

-Ron


----------



## higgite (Feb 15, 2015)

You gotta love the technical terms in their sales pitch.
"Super Conductive Energy Releasing Reaction" - How could Newton have missed that one?
"Hyper Dynamics" - as opposed to Hypo Dynamics?

This miracle of modern science ranks right up there with the turbo encabulator.






Tom


----------



## Eddyde (Feb 15, 2015)

Not to mention, fuel economy huge selling point for automobile manufacturers, do you really think they would have missed any technology that could give a significant increase in milage?


----------



## RJSakowski (Feb 15, 2015)

Interesting that they mention a patent several times in there news releases, brochures, etc. but no reference to the patent number.  A quick search yielded no results.  There are a lot of charlatans and quacks out there that are willing to take your money.  The audacity of them to tell you that it has to be installed by a dealer  when it is simply a matter of suspending the device in the fuel tank or wire tying it to the fuel line!  In their FAQ section when asked about non-performance gave a neat little runaround.

I had been asked by non technical friends to give an evaluation of similar miracle mileage enhancers in the past.  They were ready to put down their hard earned.  Fortunately, I was able to convince them otherwise.


----------



## Pontiac Freak (Feb 15, 2015)

snake oil salesman sums it up.  The easest way I have found to increase gas mileage is 
1. Tire Pressure and Size - Correct psi and light wheels and narrow tires.
2. Warm Air - the warmer the air intake the higher the mileage.

Your mileage may vary


----------



## David S (Feb 15, 2015)

I can understand someone trying to pedal this a midway or flea market.  But at a huge auto show with lots of experts around.  I should ask Consumer Reports for a test report.

I tried to look for the patent as well.  Also the test lab that tested it has lost some credibility in my books.

David


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Feb 15, 2015)

higgite said:


> You gotta love the technical terms in their sales pitch.
> "Super Conductive Energy Releasing Reaction" - How could Newton have missed that one?
> "Hyper Dynamics" - as opposed to Hypo Dynamics?
> 
> ...




But Wait There's More, If you call within the next 15 minutes, 
Were gonna throw in a set of Ginsu Steak Knives , a case of Rice-A-Roni (The San Francisco Treat) , and the Home Version of Jeopardy!!!!


----------



## ScrapMetal (Feb 15, 2015)

You guys do realize that even if there were a patent on the item it doesn't mean the thing actually works as per marketing, right?  Look up the patents for anti-gravity machines or perpetual motion machines. 

-Ron


----------



## Eddyde (Feb 15, 2015)

Ulma Doctor said:


> But Wait There's More, If you call within the next 15 minutes,
> Were gonna throw in a set of Ginsu Steak Knives , a case of Rice-A-Roni (The San Francisco Treat) , and the Home Version of Jeopardy!!!!


Yeah but the Ginsu knives actually live up to their claim. I bought one 35 years ago and it still cuts a tomato!


----------



## FanMan (Feb 19, 2015)

These scams always amuse me.  "The microENERGY Fuel Saver has been Laboratory Tested by Dr. Thomas Bruce, PhD.PEng of Fort Bruce Testing Inc."  Doesn't say what the results of those tests were...


----------



## David S (Feb 19, 2015)

I emailed them asking for the patent numbers and what country the patent has been filed in.  They got back to me saying that they are "just finishing up worldwide application", and will get back to me.

The patent, if any, is probably for how they make the magic wand, and NOT for fuel saving.

David


----------



## CluelessNewB (Feb 19, 2015)

A successful fishing lure doesn't need to catch fish, only fisherman.


----------

